# Tuglyfe squonk mod?



## Norman Anderson (27/8/18)

Morning all,

Has anyone used the Tuglyfe squonk mod? From reviesws on Youtube it looks good, but, what is the opinion of the daily squonkers out there? Anyone using it that can give some feedback?


----------



## OnePowerfulCorsa (27/8/18)

Norman Anderson said:


> Morning all,
> 
> Has anyone used the Tuglyfe squonk mod? From reviesws on Youtube it looks good, but, what is the opinion of the daily squonkers out there? Anyone using it that can give some feedback?



I saw reviews on this thing and it was a pretty big fail.


----------



## Norman Anderson (27/8/18)

OnePowerfulCorsa said:


> I saw reviews on this thing and it was a pretty big fail.


On what reasons did they say it is a big fail?


----------



## OnePowerfulCorsa (27/8/18)

Norman Anderson said:


> On what reasons did they say it is a big fail?



The internals being open and the adjustment knob.


----------



## franshorn (27/8/18)

that looks horrible. just checked a review on it. 

It's HUGE! Also the way the battery goes in, I can see you re wrapping batteries once a week.

Nee wat to me it seems heavily overpriced for what it is.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## OnePowerfulCorsa (27/8/18)

franshorn said:


> that looks horrible. just checked a review on it.
> 
> It's HUGE! Also the way the battery goes in, I can see you re wrapping batteries once a week.
> 
> Nee wat to me it seems heavily overpriced for what it is.



It is actually rather cheap here in SA, guessing because it did not sell well anywhere else.


----------



## BATMAN (27/8/18)

I personally feel that suppliers are under the impression that if an item does well,that it can always be continued.

For example,the tugboat was good-but who ever said that a tug squonk would be good is beyond me

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

